# SpaceSaver Spare Wheel



## m4rkje (Dec 10, 2014)

Now the proud owner of a 2010 2.0 S Line Coupe 

Now it looks like there once was a spacesaver supplied with the car but alas was not included in the sale

I see a number of them advertised on eBay and there are differing specs indicated 5 x 100? 5 x112? which i believe are related to the number of 'nuts' and the spacing between the holes?

So... anyone know which is correct as it looks like the same wheel will also fit the Golf & Seat

Or.. does anyone have one for sale? Due to a minimal number of posts it looks like i am still locked out of the 'For Sale' section..


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Congrats on your purchase. 

No Mk2 TT comes with a spare wheel of any type in the UK; but you're right that the boot does look like one belongs there.

The Mk 2 wheel fitting is 5 x 112. (5 holes on a 112mm PCD - pitch circle diameter, the diameter of a circle passing through the centres of the 5 holes)

Many of us have used a wheel from a Mk 5 Golf and there's lots of information on how to secure the wheel in the boot in the KB at the top of the page, here: viewtopic.php?f=43&t=332547


----------



## m4rkje (Dec 10, 2014)

Nice 1 Brittan

many thanks!


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi m4rkje,

I have a MK5 Golf 18" spacesaver, with continental tyre fitted, in the back of my TT.
Not been used (wheel or tyre) so totally mint.
The TT is going end of March/ early April to make way for an S4 
Feel free to drop me a PM if you can hang on until then.

Stu


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

The OEM Golf spacesaver tyre is not the optimum size for a TT. I sorted myself out with a spare wheel last summer but it wasn't easy.

The local VW dealer first told me that the part number quoted in the KB had been superseded and that the price had been increased. Then they told me that the wheel was no longer available without the tyre and the combo was near £200.

I then obtained a used Golf wheel/tyre combo and separated them. I thought that getting a new 115/85R18 tyre would be easy, but no! My tyre dealer told me that Pirelli is the only maker of the correct tyre, that there was no UK stock and that there was no indication of when more would be imported.

After some research I found out that the 115 tyre is fitted as the spacesaver to some Jaguar XKs. I found a Jag wheel/tyre combo in a breakers and fitted the Jag tyre to the Golf wheel. I now have a Golf size tyre and a Jag steel wheel left over!

Despite the agro, I'm happier not having to rely on the (now out of date) Audi tyre goo.


----------



## MikeHawes (Jan 8, 2015)

What annoys me is we had a Mk5 golf with a space saver, it was written off before Xmas (which is why we bought the TT) had I had the wreck delivered home and the assessment done here I could have kept the wheel. They are over £100 on ebay


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Got mine off ebay and it came with a 125/70R18 tyre - unused.


----------



## MikeHawes (Jan 8, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Got mine off ebay and it came with a 125/70R18 tyre - unused.


Just found this £59 , is it the right one? I think it's OK

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-Golf-GTI-R ... 1e97a68996


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Mike,

That's the right wheel but the tyre is not the best size.


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

Why is the ever so slightly narrower tyre such a big deal for a spacesaver ?


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Its not about the width, its the diameter that's the issue. Ideally, the diameter of the spare should be the same as the main wheels. As a bonus, the narrower tyre doesn't raise the boot floor so much


----------



## MikeHawes (Jan 8, 2015)

tttony said:


> Its not about the width, its the diameter that's the issue. Ideally, the diameter of the spare should be the same as the main wheels. As a bonus, the narrower tyre doesn't raise the boot floor so much


So just for reference, we are running 245/40 18 , what should be on the space saver?


----------



## m4rkje (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks all

the wife has the car today but in order to keep this thread live, I believe I have 19"s on the car

Its logged as a 'special edition' in the V5, which as far as i can tell was something Audi probably did to get rid of the the last of the 200Bhp '59/10' plates by adding 19's - and some other stuff?? but dont know what...

so... having thrown that spanner in the works, any ideas as to what size space saver i am looking for? Assume the golf is now too small?

I assume there are 19" space savers 'out there' but without measuring, will a 19" fit in the polystyrene housing in the boot?

As you can see i'm a bit naive so please be gentle with me... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

MikeHawes said:


> tttony said:
> 
> 
> > Its not about the width, its the diameter that's the issue. Ideally, the diameter of the spare should be the same as the main wheels. As a bonus, the narrower tyre doesn't raise the boot floor so much
> ...


The 18" spacesaver with 125/70 tyre is closer to the original 17" wheel setup.
The 18" spacesaver with 115/85 tyre is closer to the original 18" wheel setup.

However, for a get me home/to the tyre shop scenario which a spacesaver is intended the 5mm or so rolling radius difference really isn't a problem in my humble opinion. Point taken on the boot floor though.


----------



## m4rkje (Dec 10, 2014)

thanks MK2Stu

and the 19" equivalent?

should there be such a thing? or is the 18" spacesaver with 115/85 tyre the best 'fit' ?


----------



## MikeHawes (Jan 8, 2015)

Mk2Stu said:


> MikeHawes said:
> 
> 
> > tttony said:
> ...


Thats great info - thanks  Looking online the correct tyre is under £40. I'm, just not sure about the foam thing, can a tyre be repaired once the foam is used? IDK.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

OK guys,

The diameters of the various tyres in question are:-

115/85 18 = 652.7mm
125/70 18 = 632.2mm
225/50 17 = 656.8mm
245/40 18 = 653mm
255/35 19 = 661.1mm

All the figures were taken off one of the many tyre size comparison sites on the web. As can be seen the 115 section spare is a perfect match for the 245/40 18 OEM tyre.

I know that a lot of people use the Golf spare with its original tyre but I prefer a more exact replacement. There is room for debate as to whether a few mm make any difference for short term use at 50mph max. I would say however that I feel that the difference between the 255/35 19 and the 125/70 18 is too great.

Mike, as I understand it, using the Audi repair goo makes a tyre repairable. Of course a puncture will always happen on a nearly new tyre!


----------



## Kent Andrew (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi,

My old SLK had a 'collapsible' space saver wheel which had to be pumped up before use.

Has anyone investigated if one of these would fit a TT?

Andrew


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

I've used the 'Golf size' 125/70 R18 a couple of times with no problems whatsoever (unless you forget it's on & have a heavy right foot in which case it spins up so easily  )

Handling is obviously atrocious but only to be expected really - my standard tyre size is 255/35/19.

Think it would only really upset the car in terms of diff / etc. if you used it for a decent mileage, I have only ever used it max 5 mile trips below 40mph when I have had to get a wheel repaired (because of kerb jumping out at me you understand :roll: ) or had a puncture.


----------



## m4rkje (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks all

one final question...

Will the spacesaver fit on the front wheels?

Not such a silly question really as my son has a Honda Type R and his space saver will not fit on the front (something to do with the brake pads) so he has to first swap the space saver with a rear wheel before moving the rear to replace the front...

#PainInTheRs!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Not a silly question at all. The space saver will not fit on the front of the RS; there's not enough 'depth' to the space saver wheel so it fouls the brake caliper.

Fits all other models OK, AFAIK.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes, it will fit the front of your car. I'm not sure if it would clear TTRS brake discs/calipers however. Can anybody confirm?


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

Definitely fits TTS front but not RS, all you have to do though if have front flat is put good rear on front & space saver on back. Simple


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

tttony said:


> OK guys,
> 
> The diameters of the various tyres in question are:-
> 
> ...


Just for completeness, the later 2.0TFSI Sport runs on 245/45/17, which I think works out exactly the same diameter as the 245/40 18.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Fits the TTS fine


----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

I've just managed to pick one up from fleabay with inner storage and tools for £20.
Bargain....
Doing a European tour in the summer so needed that peace of mind. Now for the fitting....


----------



## m4rkje (Dec 10, 2014)

Mk2Stu said:


> Hi m4rkje,
> 
> I have a MK5 Golf 18" spacesaver, with continental tyre fitted, in the back of my TT.
> Not been used (wheel or tyre) so totally mint.
> ...


Hi Stu
Apologies for not coming back to you sooner. Have looked to PM you but cant see how (or maybe because I am a newbie, I cant?)

Anyway I need a spare soonest so will progress searching

Good luck with the S4 :mrgreen:

Oh, and some fantastic pics on your website!

Cheers


----------



## m4rkje (Dec 10, 2014)

OK I give up...

I am correct in saying that looking at eBay I cant see nothing under £100 for fitting as a replacement to a 2010 MK2 TT running 19" wheels?

HEEEELLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP (Pretty Please....) [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

m4rkje said:


> OK I give up...
> 
> I am correct in saying that looking at eBay I cant see nothing under £100 for fitting as a replacement to a 2010 MK2 TT running 19" wheels?
> 
> HEEEELLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP (Pretty Please....) [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Typed in Golf 18" spare to eBay search

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-Golf-GTI-R ... 1e97a68996

This is identical to the one I use, fits fine, no issues when driving - apart from remembering one of your tyres is now like a pushbikes. My standard wheels are 19" with 255/35/19 tyres.


----------



## m4rkje (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks Senna916

I see this one, in fact the link is earlier in this thread but there is a comment that its not 'ideal'


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

m4rkje said:


> Thanks Senna916
> 
> I see this one, in fact the link is earlier in this thread but there is a comment that its not 'ideal'


To repeat my earlier post:-

I've used the 'Golf size' 125/70 R18 a couple of times with no problems whatsoever (unless you forget it's on & have a heavy right foot in which case it spins up so easily  )

Handling is obviously atrocious but only to be expected really - my standard tyre size is 255/35/19.

Think it would only really upset the car in terms of diff / etc. if you used it for a decent mileage, I have only ever used it max 5 mile trips below 40mph when I have had to get a wheel repaired (because of kerb jumping out at me you understand :roll: ) or had a puncture.

The 'ideal' size is 115/85/18 which is a Jaguar spare tyre size & difficult to find. The Golf one works perfectly unless you are planning big fast miles on a space saver which you shouldn't be doing anyway.


----------



## m4rkje (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks Senna916 (again)


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

m4rkje said:


> Thanks Senna916 (again)


A pleasure Sir - this forum has saved me a lot of time & money with various TT related items so happy to help others out where I can


----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

Trossuk said:


> I've just managed to pick one up from fleabay with inner storage and tools for £20.
> Bargain....
> Doing a European tour in the summer so needed that peace of mind. Now for the fitting....


I managed to get mine with a bit of patience from fleabay, seller kel171. He seems to regularly flog these....included the foam insert and tools. Had to arrange my own pick up courier but the total was only £34...


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

m4rkje said:


> Mk2Stu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi m4rkje,
> ...


No problem. Hope you get one sorted, and thanks for the feedback on the pics  
Haven' t been doing much photography lately with one thing and another........really miss it.


----------

